# Hi everyone my name is George



## georgefromx (Jul 29, 2019)

I like to sing and dance in my free time. How about you guys


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

georgefromx said:


> I like to sing and dance in my free time. How about you guys


 Well I do a sort of dance when I use the HG-1 grinder .. Welcome ?

I feel a new thread in the grinder section needed ...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

georgefromx said:


> I like to sing and dance in my free time. How about you guys


 Hi, some people make a real song and dance about stuff on here....so you will fit right in.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Hi, some people make a real song and dance about stuff on here....so you will fit right in.


Too right there

Some of them should be on Eurovision, but they'd probably complain the voting is rigged.


----------

